# Norwegian - "Vedersi in quest'ottica"



## Ludus

Jeg skal oversette på norsk det italienske uttrykket "mi ero visto in quest'ottica", men jeg har ikke funnet på ordboka eksempler. Noen råd?


----------



## BlueSuede

"in quest'ottica" means "from this perspective" or "from this point of view".
Hope it helps.


----------



## Ludus

Thanks, BlueSuede 

"Fra dette synspunkt" er en riktig oversettelse?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hva med: "i lys av dette" eller "slik jeg ser det" eller "fra mitt ståsted"

'Fra dette synspunkt' blir ikke helt riktig, for et synspunkt er ikke et sted..


----------



## Ludus

Jeg mener ikke om et sted, men vel et synspunkt.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Ja, du har rett. Jeg tenkte litt feil der. Betyr ikke egentlig 'mi ero visto in questa ottica' noe sånt som "sett med slike briller"


----------



## Ludus

Jo, ingen briller 

"Ottica" betyr synspunkt eller utsikt. Setningen betyr at noen ser seg selv i en forskjellig måte. For eksempel: jeg er en soldat og du ser meg som en morder. Så, ser du meg fra andre synspunkt


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Jeg ser deg i et annet lys eller jeg oppfatter deg på en annen måte, tror jeg er bedre. 'Synspunkt' er "point of view" eller "moment" i en diskusjon.


----------



## Ludus

Ok, forstått, takk. Så, er settingen: "jeg har aldri sett meg i dette lys".


----------



## hanne

Ludus, vær sød at give en _hel_ sætning med passende kontekst, som der også forudsættes i forummets regler. Så slipper vi for at lege gætteleg for at finde en passende oversættelse.

Generel påmindelse til alle: Lad venligst være med at lege gætteleg. Det er muligvis underholdende, men sjældent frugtbart, og stort set aldrig i overensstemmelse med forumreglerne.

[edit]Thread closed until a complete sentence has been provided.[/edit]


----------

